# What religion are you?



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm buddhist. How about you?


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 18, 2015)

Christian
I believe there is already a religion thread
Or it ended in controversy


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm Christian.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm a secular witch.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 18, 2015)

I am Cenaist


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm an atheist.


----------



## zeoli (Dec 18, 2015)

Atheist.  Had religion shoved down my throat as a kid so I'm done with that kind of stuff.


----------



## MintySky (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm a Christian.


----------



## vexnir (Dec 18, 2015)

Agnostic, leaning towards atheist.



Oliy said:


> Atheist.  Had religion shoved down my throat as a kid so I'm done with that kind of stuff.


I feel you here, pal.


----------



## tae (Dec 18, 2015)

i'd probably go with atheist.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 18, 2015)

//brb crying because so many atheists


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 18, 2015)

Christian.


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 18, 2015)

Christian in doubt


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm a Christian


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm an Atheist. 

I've seen way too much of religion, been a part of one, and I had to end up concluding it's a stupid, baseless and irrational theory.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 18, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I'm an Atheist.
> 
> I've seen way too much of religion, been a part of one, and I had to end up concluding it's a stupid, baseless and irrational theory.



Brb unsubscribing from thread ^^


----------



## Bowie (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm an atheist, but I have a deep respect for Buddhism and I believe in pretty much all of their morals and their values. I'm also extremely spiritual and believe in the afterlife and such. I'm just not a religious person at all, and I think it does more harm than good, if I'm honest.


----------



## sock (Dec 18, 2015)

Atheist too, but I do agree with Bowie, I do have a deep respect for Buddhism and their beliefs.


----------



## Heyden (Dec 18, 2015)

Justina said:


> //brb crying because so many atheists





Justina said:


> Brb unsubscribing from thread ^^


stop trying to start a debate

anyhow, im Christian as well


----------



## ChocoMagii (Dec 18, 2015)

Used to be buddhist. Now I'm leaning towards agnostic.


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 18, 2015)

I waver between agnosticism and atheism most of the time. It doesn't matter all that much to me. For information's sake, I was raised Catholic but left the church for numerous reasons.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2015)

Atheist right here :]


----------



## Munna (Dec 18, 2015)

Non religious...but spiritual...don't know if I believe in God...but wish I could...it seems comforting...but fake. I wish I was though, think actually believing in that would make me happier.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm a Christian.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm an atheist


----------



## Soot Sprite (Dec 18, 2015)

Agnostic, bordering atheist. I don't mean to offend anyone, but I don't see how any logical thinking person could believe in a god when there has been so much proven scientific evidence towards the earth and human creation.


----------



## Athera (Dec 18, 2015)

atheist


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 18, 2015)

Kyoko said:


> Agnostic, bordering atheist. I don't mean to offend anyone, but I don't see how any logical thinking person could believe in a god when there has been so much proven scientific evidence towards the earth and human creation.



I don't see how that's not offensive by adding the "logical thinking person" part to that.


----------



## Athera (Dec 18, 2015)

Agreed. I am an athiest but you always have to respect other people beliefs even if you strongly disagree.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm not trying to start a fight, and I do respect other people's beliefs, but I just can't think of a reason why anyone would believe in a religion. But, I do understand that people are entitled to their own opinions, and I'm sorry if anyone has been offended by what I've said.


----------



## okaimii (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm an atheist but I fully respect other peoples' beliefs and understand the good that can come out of it. As long as they respect my beliefs (and others too) and don't shove their religion onto me, I don't have a problem.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 18, 2015)

Not a theist, but an atheist!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm a christian.


----------



## Envy (Dec 18, 2015)

I do not have a religion. I'm an atheist.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Dec 18, 2015)

Atheist. 

Good luck avoiding a war in the comments XD Religion threads never end well.


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 18, 2015)

I was raised Catholic, and identify as such even though I don't believe in God, or 90% of things that the Catholic church stands for. I know lots of the church is really awful (paedophilia, subjugating women, hating on the gays, spreading AIDS in Africa), but the church community I grew up in was really kind and wonderful and I love them.


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm agnostic. My mom is Christian and we used to go to church when my brother and I were very young, and we went to Sunday school for a little while. I also went to youth groups and summer day camps at local churches growing up, but they were all by my own choice. So while religion was never shoved down my throat by any means, and my brother and I were always given the choice, I do have a Christian background as I experimented with my faith a little bit.

So now I'm agnostic, my brother is atheist, and my mom is still Christian but she doesn't go to church anymore.


----------



## tearypastel (Dec 18, 2015)

atheist. always have been, always will.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 18, 2015)

Oliy said:


> Atheist.  Had religion shoved down my throat as a kid so I'm done with that kind of stuff.



this exactly.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 18, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I'm an atheist, but I have a deep respect for Buddhism and I believe in pretty much all of their morals and their values. I'm also extremely spiritual and believe in the afterlife and such. I'm just not a religious person at all, and I think it does more harm than good, if I'm honest.



interesting, i didn't know atheists believe in the afterlife.  let me know if there's a different thread here discussing that.



Kyoko said:


> I'm not trying to start a fight, and I do respect other people's beliefs, but I just can't think of a reason why anyone would believe in a religion. But, I do understand that people are entitled to their own opinions, and I'm sorry if anyone has been offended by what I've said.



meh. it's the internet.


----------



## tumut (Dec 18, 2015)

Agnostic.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 18, 2015)

Pagan.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 18, 2015)

Justina said:


> Brb unsubscribing from thread ^^



Hey, it's not like there aren't any Christians around, or we don't respect the Christians. Its just my opinion that I can't have faith in the concept of religion, it's just not for me. 

I can provide suitable arguments, but detailing the thread and turning it into a public debacle is definitely not a good idea. 

Please don't feel uncomfortable about it, however, everyone is entitled to their opinions and being a Christian or an Atheist or whatever isn't something you should be ashamed about. It's all about your outlook on life, how you decide to live it and how you want to conform to the world.


----------



## jiny (Dec 18, 2015)

Christian.




Justina said:


> //brb crying because so many atheists


plz don't start


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 18, 2015)

I don't see the point in religion tbh. But if it works for you then go for it


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 18, 2015)

...I can't say that I don't believe in some sort of diety.  There have been too many strange happenings in my life for me not to.  However, one truth rings true when I read the bible: Christianity has become something it wasn't when it began.  I don't believe in shaming people.  I believe in love.

With love, we can accept even our enemies.  With love, we can brighten anyone's day and remain positive, ourselves.  I have always been shown and told of the cruelties in the world.  I see them, every day.  But if the rest of the world wants to tell me that everything is terrible, I want to be proof that /not/ everything is bad.  It feels selfish to write this.  But I believe in being a positive creature, in a sea of depression and despair.  I don't believe in giving up.  I will fight for my right to love.  Love is freedom, love is beyond romance, love is a driving force that beats in my veins.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 18, 2015)

aetheist.


----------



## tae (Dec 18, 2015)

Justina said:


> Brb unsubscribing from thread ^^



good. bye.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 18, 2015)

Southern Baptist. (Christianity)
They seem to be uncommon here.


----------



## shannenenen (Dec 18, 2015)

Mormon over here, born and raised. Don't worry though, I'm not a polygamist xD I'm actually very liberal compared to most people of my religion, and I'm doubting my faith a little bit but nothing super severe. Open to other belief systems and ideas ^-^


----------



## cIementine (Dec 18, 2015)

Justina said:


> Brb unsubscribing from thread ^^



sorry honey but not everyone has the same beliefs as you. this is a big vast world where people are entitled to their own beliefs and it's a shame you can't handle them. you seem to be pretty blind to the fact there are plenty of christians and other religions here too.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 18, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> sorry honey but not everyone has the same beliefs as you. this is a big vast world where people are entitled to their own beliefs and it's a shame you can't handle them. you seem to be pretty blind to the fact there are plenty of christians and other religions here too.



Yeah, even though I know there are many atheists and agnostics here, I still see many Christians here too. It's just like real life. I know many atheists and agnostics myself at my school.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2015)

Muslim, I also speak Arabic
I'm basically your typical terrorist.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm an athiest. I was once Sihk, but I realized that everything that had to do with Guru Nanak Singh or any others of the Guru's was all just theory written on paper that was meant to give hope.


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 18, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> Muslim, I also speak Arabic
> I'm basically your typical terrorist.



I didn't know you're Muslim too


----------



## kayleee (Dec 18, 2015)

Satanist


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 18, 2015)

Doing a test now...


----------



## shannenenen (Dec 18, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> sorry honey but not everyone has the same beliefs as you. this is a big vast world where people are entitled to their own beliefs and it's a shame you can't handle them. you seem to be pretty blind to the fact there are plenty of christians and other religions here too.



This. I mean, I'm of a Christian faith, and while it's the norm where I live, Christianity is actually a minority in the world's population. There are so many other interesting and lovely religions and beliefs in the world and even though you don't have to agree with what others believe, that doesn't mean that you shouldn't accept them and consider the basis for their beliefs.

Like I said earlier, I'm Mormon, but I'm really open to ideas and points that people such as atheists point out. My brother is an atheist, and we have really interesting discussions about what belief really is and evidence of the existence of a God. Even as a person of faith, these discussions are still really enlightening and if you go into it with the right mindset they can strengthen faith. It seems like most if not all of the atheists/non-religious people who have commented on this thread are respectful of others' beliefs, but I think that it would be interesting to hear the belief systems of others despite not believing in anything yourself because religion is a huge part of human nature and can influence the culture and morals of others.

If we don't open our minds to other religions or a lack thereof, we're not only being closed minded and ignorant, but we're missing out on enlightening conversations about culture, society, and what it means to be human.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 18, 2015)

shannenenen said:


> This. I mean, I'm of a Christian faith, and while it's the norm where I live, Christianity is actually a minority in the world's population. There are so many other interesting and lovely religions and beliefs in the world and even though you don't have to agree with what others believe, that doesn't mean that you shouldn't accept them and consider the basis for their beliefs.
> 
> Like I said earlier, I'm Mormon, but I'm really open to ideas and points that people such as atheists point out. My brother is an atheist, and we have really interesting discussions about what belief really is and evidence of the existence of a God. Even as a person of faith, these discussions are still really enlightening and if you go into it with the right mindset they can strengthen faith. It seems like most if not all of the atheists/non-religious people who have commented on this thread are respectful of others' beliefs, but I think that it would be interesting to hear the belief systems of others despite not believing in anything yourself because religion is a huge part of human nature and can influence the culture and morals of others.
> 
> If we don't open our minds to other religions or a lack thereof, we're not only being closed minded and ignorant, but we're missing out on enlightening conversations about culture, society, and what it means to be human.



Wait, even though there are many religions, I thought Christianity was the main one followed? (Although I know it is a minority religion in many countries, such as China)


----------



## chronic (Dec 18, 2015)

I believe in the immense power held within each of us. 

Looking within for a higher perspective, not the other way around.


----------



## shannenenen (Dec 18, 2015)

nintendofan85 said:


> Wait, even though there are many religions, I thought Christianity was the main one followed? (Although I know it is a minority religion in many countries, such as China)



Whoops. Just did further research and you're correct. I remember reading once that there was a higher Islam population than Christian, but Christianity is the most followed religion with 2.2 billion members. However, that's only 2.2 billion out of 7 billion people on earth. So while I was wrong in saying that it's a minority, there are still far more people who don't follow Christianity than those who do.


----------



## Llust (Dec 18, 2015)

my family is catholic. tbh im pretending im catholic too bc i dont want to disappoint them, but idk what i should call myself. i believe in there being gods, spirits and everything..but icant go along with the specific side stories that go along with them


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm a pagan! My favorite deities to pay homage to are: Pan, Eris, Jesus, Aradia, Thoth, The Great Pumpkin and Santa.


----------



## chronic (Dec 18, 2015)

Most of the major religious texts are 100% deceitful at this point. Please don't take my word for it.


----------



## shannenenen (Dec 18, 2015)

chronic said:


> Most of the major religious texts are 100% deceitful at this point. Please don't take my word for it.



I have to disagree. There may be things that you and even I disagree with in religious texts, I think that they are still based in history and teach basic morals. They're not meant to deceive, they're meant to teach. And while many religious texts are thousands of years old and can be warped with time, the basic messages are often still the same. For example, even if you don't believe in Jesus Christ, you can't say that he didn't teach some important things, like loving others and serving them.


----------



## piichinu (Dec 18, 2015)

maronite catholic
it's not a big part of my life though i never think about god or hell of whatever


----------



## chronic (Dec 18, 2015)

shannenenen said:


> I have to disagree. There may be things that you and even I disagree with in religious texts, I think that they are still based in history and teach basic morals. They're not meant to deceive, they're meant to teach. And while many religious texts are thousands of years old and can be warped with time, the basic messages are often still the same. For example, even if you don't believe in Jesus Christ, you can't say that he didn't teach some important things, like loving others and serving them.



Agree to disagree although I do agree that J man or whatever his real name was, was very real.


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 18, 2015)

I believe in the flying spaghetti monster.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 18, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> I believe in the flying spaghetti monster.



some lady in the US just recently went to court and won the right to have her drivers license photo with a spaghetti strainer on her head on the basis of her religion...


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 18, 2015)

King Dad said:


> some lady in the US just recently went to court and won the right to have her drivers license photo with a spaghetti strainer on her head on the basis of her religion...



That's interesting...


----------



## radical6 (Dec 18, 2015)

im going to become a quaker
religion of friendship 
no rules besides no hurting anyone
even if youre getting stabbed you cant hurt them

religion of love


----------



## cIementine (Dec 18, 2015)

justice said:


> im going to become a quaker
> religion of friendship
> no rules besides no hurting anyone
> even if youre getting stabbed you cant hurt them
> ...



amen.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm a Christian.


----------



## Esphas (Dec 18, 2015)

im not religious but i wouldnt say im an atheist either


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 18, 2015)

I don't really fit in any category to be honest. I like to believe in an afterlife of some kind, whether that means something like heaven/hell or reincarnation. I'm fine with either. I do like to think that the greek gods exist, even though I know it's highly unlikely.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 18, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> amen.



you dont even have to read the bible or any book
or do any worship
just dont hurt anyone
and be friends with everyone
i love quakerism


----------



## cIementine (Dec 18, 2015)

justice said:


> you dont even have to read the bible or any book
> or do any worship
> just dont hurt anyone
> and be friends with everyone
> i love quakerism



count me in! friendship and kindness and world peace!!1!


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm a Christian (non-denominational) and I cannot imagine my life being anything else. God has done too much in my life for me to question my own faith (including surviving a car wreck that could have easily killed me). I do realize I have acted un-Christian like on certain occasions here, but that usually happened when things were not the best in my life (plus, no one is perfect. Any Christian that claims to be perfect clearly is confused).


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 18, 2015)

agnostic.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 18, 2015)

i'm just spiritual , i guess.


----------



## radioloves (Dec 18, 2015)

I think, I'm religion free but I respect all and if I had the chance I'd read about them if possible


----------



## sej (Dec 18, 2015)

I am atheist.
I will not believe unless there is solid proof.


----------



## sej (Dec 18, 2015)

double post


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 18, 2015)

Somewhere between agnostic and athiest. I think there /probably/ isn't any gods out there, but it's not like I have any proof that there isn't either.

I feel like people are allowed to believe what they want though. If you believe in God, I'm fine with that. However, I don't like it when people try to push their beliefs on me.

I live in Georgia (US) and it irritates me that my car license plate says what county I live in (I care for privacy reasons). You're legally allowed to cover up the county with a sticker that says "In God We Trust" that you can get for free from the DMV. But that makes it sound like I'm a God believing Christian so... argh.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm Atheist, but I respect any religions as long as it isn't shoved down my throat constantly.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 18, 2015)

I honestly don't know what religion I am.  When I was raised, my parents literally switched their religion so many times, so I ended up learning bits about them all.  I'm leaning towards Agnostic now though, but not traditional Agnostic.  I sorta believe in any and all deities, and I have respect towards everyone and every religion; though I don't pray or pay homage to any, but I respect them in their existence, or possibility of existence.  The only reason I'm not an atheist is because I've seen different religions do wonders for many different people, so I have faith in them all as a whole, but not any one in particular, which is where my difficulty comes in.

Which religion should I choose, if they all are in their essence the same: a means to blame miracles and tragedies on supernatural force(s), and someone to trust and have faith in as a creator?


----------



## Matramix (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm atheist.


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 18, 2015)

atheist, I just don't believe in all the b.s I've heard all my life about god and the devil and who cares it's not real.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 18, 2015)

Christian


----------



## Joy (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm a christian


----------



## Mango (Dec 18, 2015)

Sej said:


> I am atheist.
> I will not believe unless there is solid proof.



same here!!


----------



## sej (Dec 18, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I'm an Atheist.
> 
> I've seen way too much of religion, been a part of one, and I had to end up concluding it's a stupid, baseless and irrational theory.



I don't want to be mean, but I agree with this.

*runs away*


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 18, 2015)

I grew up Lutheran. My lesbian friend and I play the modern services in the music ministry sometimes and text each other if they say anything bad about gays lol.


----------



## Capella (Dec 18, 2015)

im buddhist


----------



## ams (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm a proud atheist - born and raised


----------



## Fantasyrick (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm Christian


----------



## Trundle (Dec 18, 2015)

Mango said:


> same here!!



So you won't believe in the theory of evolution or the big bang until there is solid proof either? (please no one call me out on this post I'm genuinely just trying to have a friendly debate)


----------



## riummi (Dec 18, 2015)

Agnostic leaning a bit towards atheist as of late o.o


----------



## Psydye (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm not really atheist OR religious....I try not to get hung up on the technicalities of life. Love is all that matters!


----------



## inkling (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm an atheist, always have and always will be, though I am very spiritual in a certain sense, even though that doesn't make any sense 

edit:

I definitely do not believe in a god or any god or an afterlife but I still like to play around with those ideas and I think theyre very important to humanity.

 I find a lot of atheists are angry/bitter bc they grew up religious or whatever. This is not the case for me since my bg is catholic my parents weren't religious at all and I've always been surrounded by cynics. So I don't really argue about religion and don't think it matter much in politics or anything really. I don't care if you're muslim christian, whatever.


----------



## wassop (Dec 18, 2015)

i identify as catholic , i accept everybody and do what i think is right


----------



## alphys (Dec 18, 2015)

agnostic.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 18, 2015)

Satan worshiper

Athiest


----------



## espellium (Dec 18, 2015)

im dating satan


----------



## Kapriznyy (Dec 19, 2015)

Atheist/agnostic depending on the day. Was raised strictly Catholic and noped out of that when I was ten or eleven. Special place in my heart for certain schools of Buddhism though, I always wanted to formally convert but the local temple charges a lot and is also run entirely by white people so, lmao


----------



## gem83 (Dec 19, 2015)

I like to say I'm agnostic but I still pray to God every night so who knows lmao

My parents have always been Christians (went to Catholic last year) and like Schatzi said, I noped out of that very early on. Yet not really??? Idk I'm terrified of the concept of going to hell so I stick with it lmao oops


----------



## Blythetastic (Dec 19, 2015)

Christian.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm a pantheist


----------



## seliph (Dec 19, 2015)

Agnostic


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 20, 2015)

i'm christian.


----------



## axo (Dec 20, 2015)

Im atheist but I tell my friends that Im part of the church of the flying spaghetti monster xD 

Jk satanism


----------



## skout (Dec 20, 2015)

If I had to pick I guess atheist or agnostic. Although I honestly don't care enough to put a title on myself, it means nothing to me and I just don't think about it because putting a label on a lack of religion seems kinda unnecessary imo.  

When I was younger I really admired Buddhism, although I know some argue it's more a philosophy than a religion.  
Despite my beliefs I am always intrigued by learning about others' religious convictions.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

I'd probably choose Christian.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Dec 20, 2015)

None. Religion can be beautiful though. It's unfortunate that fanaticals have ruined it for the people who are just trying to live their lives and believe what they want to.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 20, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> None. Religion can be beautiful though. It's unfortunate that fanaticals have ruined it for the people who are just trying to live their lives and believe what they want to.



I agree with this statement.


----------



## crystalchild (Dec 20, 2015)

satan is my homeboy.

in all seriousness, though, i'm in the mindset that i have no way of knowing the divine truths about the universe, which is a fact that i have accepted and prefer not to commit to a strong belief. i rather like the concept of pantheism, though. but to me it feels extremely similar to atheism/agnosticism, just with a slightly more mystical angle. in any case, organized religion isn't for me. that said, i do respect other beliefs, as long as they aren't harmful.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm agnostic but I'm totally in the belief of there being some kind of higher power - just the higher powers that everyone worships right now are none that really catch my faith or beliefs.


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 20, 2015)

Nothing so I guess atheist? 

I don't like the idea of religion, or anything about it.
So I like to stay as far away from it as I can


----------



## shannenenen (Dec 20, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> None. Religion can be beautiful though. It's unfortunate that fanaticals have ruined it for the people who are just trying to live their lives and believe what they want to.



This. It's all of the extremists who want to institutionalize religion that ruin it.


----------



## tsantsa (Dec 20, 2015)

agnostic ;3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 20, 2015)

shannenenen said:


> This. It's all of the extremists who want to institutionalize religion that ruin it.



Exactly! For example, religion was the reason that the Centennial Olympic Park bombings happened during the Olympics in Atlanta in 1996-I just think extremists ruin it for everyone.


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm Atheist but I still follow Christian holidays (IE: Christmas, Easter etc.)


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm agnostic. Idc who believes what as long as they don't try to shove their beliefs down my throat.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 22, 2015)

im a quaker


----------



## cIementine (Dec 22, 2015)

justice said:


> im a quaker



Me too I believe in kidneys


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 22, 2015)

*None* pizza left beef is mine


----------



## Akira-chan (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm catholic, but Unlike most people i support the LGBTQA. I do respect others choice of life tho


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 22, 2015)

Villigian. We're part of the Animal Crossing Church affiliation. We normally meet everyday, but sometime one of the animals will skip service because they're "sick", or they're "shopping", sometimes they'll even skip because it's their birthday!!


----------



## Esphas (Dec 23, 2015)

i believe in the heart of the cards


----------



## Hamusuta (Dec 23, 2015)

Mexican


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 23, 2015)

Christian but I don't take it too seriously.


----------



## Hai (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm an atheist.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 23, 2015)

i don't belong to any religion but i teach/work at a christian kids club!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 23, 2015)

I also like daoism


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm catholic but the only time I recognize it is during Lent.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 23, 2015)

I don't really care. I guess that makes me agnostic. I just don't really believe in anything, and I don't think it matters if any religion is true or not.

If you asked, I'd say I'm Romanian Orthodox. It's what I was raised as, and my mom would kill me if I claimed anything else.


----------



## frio hur (Dec 23, 2015)

mom was catholic, used to go to church with her when i was really little.  this stopped when she realized i could never sit still.

i really don't care for religion in general though.  lot of them just seem narrow minded and mean to anyone that doesn't follow in exactly the same way.


----------



## Aali (Dec 23, 2015)

I believe in God but I do not have a set religion.


----------



## catfang (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm an atheist who practices witchcraft!


----------



## N e s s (Dec 23, 2015)

Buddhist, but its not really a religion. Buddha never was a "god" or anything.


----------



## emolga (Dec 23, 2015)

i guess i'd say atheist, as a young kid i was never exposed to religion at all, but I do believe that there is such thing as heaven

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justina said:


> //brb crying because so many atheists



aren't you like eleven


----------



## Goth (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm agnostic


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm Roman Catholic.


----------



## Dolby (Dec 23, 2015)

Atheist with anti-theistic tendencies


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 24, 2015)

I really don't like to be associated with Christianity because of so much ignorance and hatred. I just want to build a relationship with God without being taught "morals" that are backward and very much un-Christlike. So I don't belong to a religion but I am religious/spiritual if that makes sense.


----------

